# Which Marriotts have concierge level service?



## 1st Class (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm having trouble navigating the the new Marriott rewards website.  Is there an easy way to search to find a list of hotels that offer concierge level service?  I've tried the advanced search, but this doesn't appear on the list.


----------



## Nickfromct (Dec 1, 2009)

You can type in concierge into the keyword search. Most of the full service marriotts have them (ie, JW, Renaissance, and Marriott) while the limited service hotels don't (Courtyard, Springhill, Fairfield Inn,etc.) don't.


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 1, 2009)

Kate,
 I've never searched for Marriott's with a CL, but you can look at the restaurants & lounges listed for each property. However, with the Marriott cutbacks the lounges are often closed for the weekend or have limited hours. 

We stayed at the Baltimore Marriott Waterfront last Sept. and the lounge was closed on days the website indicated it would be open. 

Marriott rewards elite members (gold & platinum) are usually offered access to the CL (if there is one on the property). This applies at Marriott FS, JW, and Renaissance properties, but does not include any resort properties. Most of the other brands (Courtyard, Fairfield, Residence Inn, etc.) do not have a CL.

You can always call ahead and ask what the policy is for MR members getting into the CL and what hours it will be open. Many are now closed for the weekend and/or holidays.


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 1, 2009)

Nickfromct said:


> You can type in concierge into the keyword search. Most of the full service marriotts have them (ie, JW, Renaissance, and Marriott) while the limited service hotels don't (Courtyard, Springhill, Fairfield Inn,etc.) don't.



Does that search give you properties that have a concierge on site or a concierge lounge?


----------



## Nickfromct (Dec 1, 2009)

I didn't get that far, Lisa. I just saw a ton of results. Probably the best course of action for Kate would be to look at the hotels in the town she is looking to visit and call the various full service Marriott's and ask.


----------



## Superchief (Dec 1, 2009)

I suggest conducting the hotel search including only Marriott, Renaissance, and JW properties. Most, if not all of these hotels (except resorts) will have concierge lounges that are usually open Sunday evening through Friday noon. If you check 'about this hotel', there will be information regarding whether there are concierge floors.


----------



## Numismatist (Dec 2, 2009)

We were just at the Copley Marriott/Boston and the CL was closed for the weekend.  They gave us a $10 Starbucks card in compensation...


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 2, 2009)

Superchief said:


> I suggest conducting the hotel search including only Marriott, Renaissance, and JW properties. Most, if not all of these hotels (except resorts) will have concierge lounges that are usually open Sunday evening through Friday noon. If you check 'about this hotel', there will be information regarding whether there are concierge floors.



After doing as described above, there will be a "Property Information" list that will say something like, "3 concierge levels" at most (but not all) hotels that offer CL rooms. To double check at a Marriott that does not state this, you should call or check for CL rates on random days.


----------



## 1st Class (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for all your helpful suggestions.  I was trying to avoid looking at each hotel individually, and I've found exactly what I was looking for, but it wasn't on the Marriott Rewards website.   Until now, I've only heard Tuggers mention Flyertalk and never looked at it myself, but I thought I would give that a try.  That's where I found a list of concierge lounges that were open on weekends that was evidently compiled a few years ago.  It has a disclaimer at the top stating that Marriott has significantly downgraded this perk, but, in any case, there exists a list of participating Marriotts.

I started this thread asking about lounges, and I know this is somewhat unrelated, but now I'm interested in learning more about concierge levels.  What exactly are the different concierge levels?  Some hotels say 1, 2 or 3 levels.  How does that work?  Does room availability change or is it constant?  In other words, do they have blackout dates when there is no availability? 

Also, the selection of available rooms changes depending upon whether I search with points or cash.  Why are some rooms only available with one and not the other?

Sorry for so many newbie questions, but until now, I've just accumulated points and never used them.


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 2, 2009)

1st Class said:


> I started this thread asking about lounges, and I know this is somewhat unrelated, but now I'm interested in learning more about concierge levels.  What exactly are the different concierge levels?  Some hotels say 1, 2 or 3 levels.  How does that work?  Does room availability change or is it constant?  In other words, do they have blackout dates when there is no availability?
> 
> Also, the selection of available rooms changes depending upon whether I search with points or cash.  Why are some rooms only available with one and not the other?
> 
> Sorry for so many newbie questions, but until now, I've just accumulated points and never used them.



The concierge levels are floors in the hotel that allow entrance to the concierge lounge. These rooms usually have some upgraded amenities, ie robes, mouthwash, lotions, etc. Not really that big of deal! You are also allowed to use the CL for sodas, snacks, breakfast, etc. 

Sometimes (as a gold member) I've been given a room that isn't on the concierge level, but they give me access to the CL. So my room key will get me into the lounge during the hours it's open.

If you are using points, you will usually find standard rooms available for points. If a CL room is available (for points) it will cost you more points for the upgrade. But I usually just see CL available for cash, not points. If there is a particular property you are interested in, I would call and ask if points can be used for a room on the CL level. 

Only standard rooms have the "no black-outs" guarantee with a Marriott points redemption. Upgraded rooms don't have this option. 

Do you have gold or platinum status with Marriott? That will get you into the CL, if they have one and if it's open!


----------



## 1st Class (Dec 4, 2009)

Very informative and helpful.  Thank you, Lisa for outlining the details.  I can't say the same about the Rewards website.  I feel like I have to put on my inspector's cap and get out my magnifying glass to find info like this.  

Not gold yet, but maybe next year.  I didn't know this even existed, but it's nice to know if and when we choose to use it.


----------

